
The Slack Backlash Has Arrived, but It’s Already Too Late - JackPoach
http://www.vocativ.com/320111/slack-backlash/
======
epalmer
Our small team at work uses hipchat instead. But it is a matter of what we
work on if we login at all on a given day. Getting close to going live with a
release and we are on. Otherwise most are not logged in.

I have slack open all day for a non profit, a regional developers group and a
product user group. The regional developer's group is 95% noise and after
following it for 3 weeks zero value for me. Think I will quit that one.

